# Lake Tapps/Bonney Lake/Puyalup, WA area riders



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

I've lived near Lake Tapps now for almost a year and I've seen groups of road riders around. Unfortunately, everytime I've seen them, I've been driving in the oposite direction. And when I've been riding, I've never seen them. 

So, are you out there?? how often do you ride? when? where? how many riders? etc. 

In advance, thanks!!


----------



## telecaster (Feb 26, 2004)

When I lived there, I rode with the Spoke and Sprocket group. Spoke and Sprocket is a shop in University Place and their group rides often went out to your neck of the woods.

www.spokeandsprocket.com


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

telecaster said:


> When I lived there, I rode with the Spoke and Sprocket group. Spoke and Sprocket is a shop in University Place and their group rides often went out to your neck of the woods.
> 
> www.spokeandsprocket.com


I regularly ride with Spoke and Sprocket. The ride leaves in the summer from the shop on 27th near the University Place Post Office every morning at 8AM. However, sometimes the rides leave earlier if we are planning a special ride. Call the shop to find out more informaiton and see if it is the right group for you to join. Everyone is welcome to come out, but it is a fast group ... www.spokeandsprocket.com

The other groups I know of are the Tacoma Wheelmen www.twbc.org. and they have a ride list page. This group tends to be a moderate paced group.

You might check with Phil's South Sound Cyclery in Federal Way. I think they might have a group. 

Good Luck


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Are there still rides on Wednesday nights at Spoke and Sprocket?


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

BenWA said:


> Are there still rides on Wednesday nights at Spoke and Sprocket?


I'm fairly sure they are, I thought I caught a glimpse of about 5 or so going out this Wednesday on my way home from work. I haven't been able to make the ride in about a month because I have been getting home too late. I think it will end in a matter of a couple weeks or so because the nights will get too short.

We will be going out for at least an 80 miler Saturday morning leaving at 8 AM.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

that does sound enticing, but I think i'm going to do the TT in Auburn tomorrow morning. I've only done a couple before and could really use the additional experience.

It certainly is getting darker noticably earlier already, as I usually get home from work at 6:30 and not on the bike until 7 or later...I've been coming back home well after dark lately.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

BenWA said:


> that does sound enticing, but I think i'm going to do the TT in Auburn tomorrow morning. I've only done a couple before and could really use the additional experience.
> 
> It certainly is getting darker noticably earlier already, as I usually get home from work at 6:30 and not on the bike until 7 or later...I've been coming back home well after dark lately.


Good luck on the time trial. Hope to see you on Wednesday or a Saturday sometime. We are always ineterested in getting more strong riders in the group. It is a good group and we always regroup and help out on mechanicals.

You can e-mail the shop and ask to be placed on the mailing list if you are interested.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Spinnerman said:


> You can e-mail the shop and ask to be placed on the mailing list if you are interested.


thanks for the tip, I'll do that right now!


----------

